
This Acoustic Tractor Beam Can Levitate Small Objects with Sound - jjp
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/acoustic-tractor-beam-can-levitate-small-objects-sound-180957060/
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10463175](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10463175)

